# Recent Yahoo News concerning Wild Hogs



## ReelEffort2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a link to a news story on Yahoo (9-5-2011)that may interest people:

http://news.yahoo.com/ny-seeks-stop-wild-hogs-may-ban-captive-163701421.html

If they continue to propagate it will change hunting in Michigan, as we know it, forever!!! :sad:


----------



## fisher210 (Aug 20, 2006)

Very interesting read, looks like they are just starting and I think Michigan is already in trouble with the pigs because it said the destruction don't start till there are about 1000 hogs so if that is the case we already have more than that.


Howard


----------



## madness51 (Feb 3, 2008)

My worry is that the private land owners here in MI will try to do what a lot of Texas owners do and charge a fat fee to hunt the hogs. Left unchecked, I've no doubt that feral hogs will be a detriment to not just our deer but turkey, pheasant and grouse too.


----------



## aquatic-archer (May 12, 2011)

Where are all these hogs? I spend 3 or 4 days a week in the outdoors all over Michigan and still have not seen a wild hog.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

fisher210 said:


> Really, 50 sightings and about 25 killed last year and we have 1000 ? Care to share your source for this doucmented number ? It was reported last year that no CO or Wildlife Biologists has ever reported seeing a wild hog. They cover all 83 counties and spend a lot of time in the field.
> 
> L & O


----------



## fisher210 (Aug 20, 2006)

I was quoting the article that he put in the first post in which it says it is usually 100 pigs before they are noticed in an area. I did not say that I have seen any I was just quoting the article. Howard


----------



## fisher210 (Aug 20, 2006)

I have never seen any but have talked with farmers around the Gratiot Saginaw state game areas that have had damage from them in there fields so there is pigs in Michigan even tho I've never seen any yet. 

Howard


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Really, 50 sightings and about 25 killed last year and we have 1000 ? Care to share your source for this doucmented number ? It was reported last year that no CO or Wildlife Biologists has ever reported seeing a wild hog. They cover all 83 counties and spend a lot of time in the field.
> 
> L & O


The article actually says, "A number of states have banned the captive wild boar hunts as a first step in controlling the wild population, including Michigan, with a population of boars estimated at 2,000 to 7,000."

This does not make it clear if that includes those in high-fence preserves, in the wild, or both. Regardless, if you've seen 50 in the wild, you can bet there's 500, and wild hogs have proven to be just about the toughest critter to eradicate. Hopefully you are right and the concerns are not justified, but I sincerely hope every hunter in Michigan who happens to see one shoots it on sight. I am also glad to hear the private ranches may no longer be allowed to keep them, and hope it stays that way, long term.


----------



## ReelEffort2 (Aug 9, 2010)

broom_jm said:


> .........Hopefully you are right and the concerns are not justified, but I sincerely hope every hunter in Michigan who happens to see one shoots it on sight. I am also glad to hear the private ranches may no longer be allowed to keep them, and hope it stays that way, long term.


I'm with you,,Michigan should follow Wyoming's position on exotic game ranches. Here is a news story from over 20 years ago related to an heir of the Campbell Soup family that wanted to start an exotic game ranch. He finally lost his battle and packed up and moved to Ireland I believe. Good ridance!

http://articles.latimes.com/1990-07-01/local/me-761_1_exotic-game


----------



## P.R.S.F. (Jul 2, 2008)

arlenay said:


> The temple leans. Her wrath entrances MichiganWaterfowl.com after a flush corpse. MichiganWaterfowl.com protects the adult. The railroad poses MichiganWaterfowl.com.


 
Say what


----------



## ReelEffort2 (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

arlenay said:


> The temple leans. Her wrath entrances MichiganWaterfowl.com after a flush corpse. MichiganWaterfowl.com protects the adult. The railroad poses MichiganWaterfowl.com. [SIZE=-1]
> [/SIZE]


Son, didnt your parents tell you not to do drugs?

SPAMMER

Bye Arlenay


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

arlenay said:


> The temple leans. Her wrath entrances MichiganWaterfowl.com after a flush corpse. MichiganWaterfowl.com protects the adult. The railroad poses MichiganWaterfowl.com.


 Um wow:coco:


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> Really, 50 sightings and about 25 killed last year and we have 1000 ? Care to share your source for this doucmented number ? It was reported last year that no CO or Wildlife Biologists has ever reported seeing a wild hog. They cover all 83 counties and spend a lot of time in the field.
> 
> L & O


 this actually makes sense..there are around a thousand elk in the state..fairly concentrated...and they are freaking huge..yet most people will drive around that area for a long time before ever seeing one..and pigs are alot smaller..probably often mistaken for another animal and highly noctornal.


----------

